
Bad Metaphors - dmreedy
http://dmreedy.com/writing/metaphors
======
dmreedy
As a preface, I _started_ writing this quite a long time ago, and it was much
more strident then, during the height of the initial Deep Learning surge. I've
tried to temper it a bit, and some of the ideas are perhaps a bit past their
prime at this point.

Anyway, these are some ideas that have been roiling around in my head for some
time now. Would appreciate any criticism or insight there is to be had!

